

How Many Hours A Week Do You Work? - JohnMorgan

Answers on a postcard please.<p>I&#x27;m feeling like I don&#x27;t achieve much per week and need validation!
======
oxalo
I'd say 25 hours a week.

But what does that mean? Are you looking for actual work towards your
company's product? And what does THAT mean? Time spent coding a feature?
Research? Professional development? Or are you looking for just time spent at
work?

Revised, I spend probably 25 hours at work. Maybe 70% is added value to the
company. Maybe half of that is actual coding.

How are you determining your 'I don't achieve much per week'?

------
rajatarora
I work 45 hours per week

